# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  طريقة مبتدعة وغريبة لوحيد عبد السلام بالي في استخراج ( الكنوز )

## المعيصفي

قال وحيد عبد السلام بالي في مقطع مصور له شارحا طريقة استخراج الكنوز والدفائن واصفا إياها بالطريقة الشرعية ! 
ما يلي : 
" تقرأ الصافات والرحمن والجن في ماء وترش في المكان .
أن يكون الحافرون قد صلوا الفجر في جماعة وذكروا أذكار الصباح .
والذي يحفر يقول بسم الله في كل ضربة !! .
ويقف اثنان على حافتي القبر ! . يقرأ أحدهما آية الكرسي بصوت مرتفع ! والآخر يؤذن بصوت مرتفع !! .
إذا وجدوا صخرة أو شيئا غريبا يقرؤوا سورة الفاتحة والمعوذات والكرسي والصافات كاملة في ماء ويرشوه على الصخرة !!! "

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

لو سكت من لا يعلم لقلَّ الخلاف؛ للأسف بعض من لا علم عندهم يبدعون أهل العلم؛ وليس لأهل العلم عيب إلا لأنهم قرءوا وتعلموا.
هذه الأمور أخي الكريم تؤخذ بالتجربة، وهي شرعية ما دامت ليس فيها شرك ولا طلاسم.
قال ابن حجر رحمه الله ((فتح الباري)) (10/ 197):
((فمهما كان فيه استعاذة أو استعانة بالله وحده أو ما يعطي معنى ذلك فالاسترقاء به مشروع)).
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر أيصًا ((فتح الباري)) (10/ 196):
((وقد أجمع العلماء على جواز الرقى عند اجتماع ثلاثة شروط أن يكون بكلام الله تعالى أو بأسمائه وصفاته وباللسان العربي أو بما يعرف معناه من غيره وأن يعتقد أن الرقية لا تؤثر بذاتها بل بذات الله تعالى واختلفوا في كونها شرطا والراجح أنه لا بد من اعتبار الشروط المذكورة ففي صحيح مسلم من حديث عوف بن مالك قال كنا نرقي في الجاهلية فقلنا يا رسول الله كيف ترى في ذلك فقال اعرضوا علي رقاكم لا بأس بالرقى ما لم يكن فيه شرك وله من حديث جابر نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الرقى فجاء آل عمرو بن حزم فقالوا يا رسول الله إنه كانت عندنا رقية نرقي بها من العقرب قال فعرضوا عليه فقال ما أرى بأسا من استطاع أن ينفع أخاه فلينفعه وقد تمسك قوم بهذا العموم فأجازوا كل رقية جربت منفعتها ولو لم يعقل معناها لكن دل حديث عوف أنه مهما كان من الرقى يؤدي إلى الشرك يمنع وما لا يعقل معناه لا يؤمن أن يؤدي إلى الشرك فيمتنع احتياطا)).
فهذا كلام العلماء مُدَعَّمٌ بالأدلة من سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على جواز الرقية المجربة ما لم تكن شركًا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*وقد ذكرني هذا بقصة حكاها لنا شيخنا الشيخ طارق عوض الله حفظه الله؛ حيث قال حفظه الله:*
*((في أحد الأيام كنت أصلي في المسجد الذي بجوار منزلي، وبعد الصلاة جائني أخ، فقال لي يا شيخ الإخوة في المكان الفلاني يقولون عنك أنك مبتدع.*
*فقال الشيخ: ولماذا يبدعونني؟*
*قال الأخ: لأنك قلت كذا وكذا.*
*فقال الشيخ: وما تقول لو كان هذا الكلام قاله ابن تيمية وابن حجر رحمهما الله!*
*فقال الأخ: مستحيل أن يقول شيخ الإسلام وابن حجر بهذا الكلام!*
*فقال له الشيخ: فأنت ضيف عندي في مكتبتي.*
*يقول الشيخ: فصعدنا إلى المكتبة، وقمت بفتح ((مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية)) ((وفتح الباري)) أمام الأخ، وقلت له اقرأ، فأخذ الأخ يقرأ وهو يضرب كفًا بكف، ويقول: معقولة شيخ الإسلام يقول هذا؟! أنا لأول مرة أقرأ هذا الكلام.*
*فقال الشيخ: وما ذنبنا إن كنا نحن نقرأ ونطلع على أقوال أهل العلم، وأنتم لا تقرءون؟!*

----------


## المعيصفي

> لو سكت من لا يعلم لقلَّ الخلاف؛ 
> صدقت .
> للأسف بعض من لا علم عندهم يبدعون أهل العلم؛ وليس لأهل العلم عيب إلا لأنهم قرءوا وتعلموا.
> " ​ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرا أو ليصمت "
> وأرجو منك أن تفرق بين الحكم على فعل ما بالبدعة وبين تبديع فاعله ولو كنتَ تعلم هذا الأمر ما قلت تبديع أهل العلم ! . 
> وسنعلم إن شاء الله تعالى من الذي لا علم عنده ! 
> هذه الأمور أخي الكريم تؤخذ بالتجربة، وهي شرعية ما دامت ليس فيها شرك ولا طلاسم.
> أخي الكريم :
> هل يجوز نسبة التجربة للشرع ! .
> ...


وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أخي الكريم الباب واحد

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكما ، وجزاكما خبرا على أدبكما .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> بارك الله فيكما ، وجزاكما خبرا على أدبكما .


وفيكم بارك الله شيخنا الحبيب

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*بارك الله فيكم ، السؤال عن ضابط التجربة في الرقية الشرعية ؟ وهل الرقية الشرعية علم أم أمر تعبدي ؟  
*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> *بارك الله فيكم ، السؤال عن ضابط التجربة في الرقية الشرعية ؟ وهل الرقية الشرعية علم أم أمر تعبدي ؟  
> *


الرقية علاج بالنسبة للمريض، ولذلك يستحب للمريض أن يتركها؛ لحديث عكاشة بن محصن، وهي عبادة بالنسبة للراقي؛ لحديث من استطاع أن ينفع أخاه فلينفعه

----------


## المعيصفي

الأخ الكريم محمد .
كما قلت َ : لو سكت الجاهل لقل الخلاف .
وسأبين في وقت لاحق إن شاء الله تعالى ما وقع به جنابك ووحيد بالي من أخطاء فاحشة حينما خضتما في أمر تجهلانه !! .

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

وهذه فتوى لشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في مجموع الفتاوي المجلد  التاسع:
فَصْـل
ويجوز أن يكتب للمصاب وغيره من المرضى شيئًا من كتاب اللّه  وذكره بالمداد المباح ويغسل ويسقى، كما نص على ذلك أحمد وغيره، قال عبد اللّه بن  أحمد‏:‏ قرأت على أبي، ثنا يَعلى بن عبيد، ثنا سفيان، عن محمد بن أبي ليلى، عن  الحكم، عن سعيد بن جُبَيْر، عن ابن عباس قال‏:‏ إذا عسر على المرأة ولادتها  فليكتب‏:‏ بسم اللّه لا إله إلا اللّه الحليم الكريم، سبحان اللّه رب العرش العظيم،  الحمد للّه رب العالمين ‏{‏كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَهَا لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إِلَّا  عَشِيَّةً أَوْ ضُحَاهَا‏}‏
‏[‏النازعات‏:‏ 46‏]‏، ‏{‏فَاصْبِرْ كَمَا صَبَرَ  أُوْلُوا الْعَزْمِ مِنَ الرُّسُلِ وَلَا تَسْتَعْجِل لَّهُمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ  يَرَوْنَ مَا يُوعَدُونَ لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إِلَّا سَاعَةً مِّن نَّهَارٍ بَلَاغٌ  فَهَلْ يُهْلَكُ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ‏}  ‏
‏[‏الأحقاف‏:‏ 35‏]‏‏.‏ قال  أبي‏:‏ ثنا أسود بن عامر بإسناده بمعناه، وقال‏:‏ يكتب في إناء نظيف فيسقى، قال  أبي‏:‏ وزاد فيه وكيع‏:‏ فتسقى وينضح ما دون سرتها، قال عبد الله‏:‏ رأيت أبي يكتب  للمرأة في جَامٍ أو شيء نظيف‏.‏
وقال أبو عمرو محمد بن أحمد بن حمدان الحِيرى‏:‏ أنا الحسن بن سفيان النَّسَويّ، حدثني عبد اللّه بن أحمد بن شبويه، ثنا علي بن / الحسن بن شَقِيق، ثنا عبد اللّه بن المبارك، عـن سفيان، عـن ابن أبي ليلي، عـن  الحكم، عـن سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس قال‏:‏ إذا عسر على المرأة ولادها فليكتب‏:‏ بسم اللّه لا إله إلا اللّه العلى العظيم لا إله إلا اللّه الحليم الكريم، سبحان  اللّه وتعالى رب العرش العظيم والحمد للّه رب العالمين ‏{‏كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ  يَرَوْنَهَا لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إِلَّا عَشِيَّةً أَوْ ضُحَاهَا‏}‏
‏[‏النازعات‏:‏ 46‏]‏ ‏{‏فَاصْبِرْ كَمَا صَبَرَ أُوْلُوا الْعَزْمِ مِنَ الرُّسُلِ وَلَا  تَسْتَعْجِل لَّهُمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَ مَا يُوعَدُونَ لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا  إِلَّا سَاعَةً مِّن نَّهَارٍ بَلَاغٌ فَهَلْ يُهْلَكُ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ  الْفَاسِقُونَ‏}  ‏
‏[‏الأحقاف‏:‏ 35‏]‏‏.‏ قال على‏:‏ يكتب في كاغَدَة ‏[‏كاغدة‏:‏ الكاغَدُ‏:‏ القرطاس، مُعَرَّب‏]‏ فيعلق على عضد المرأة،قال على‏:‏ وقد جربناه فلم نر شيئًا أعجب منه، فإذا وضعت تحله  سريعًا، ثم تجعله في خرقة أو تحرقه‏.‏ آخر كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ـ قدس اللّه  روحه، ونَوَّر ضريحه‏.‏

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> وهذه فتوى لشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في مجموع الفتاوي المجلد  التاسع:
> فَصْـل
> ويجوز أن يكتب للمصاب وغيره من المرضى شيئًا من كتاب اللّه  وذكره بالمداد المباح ويغسل ويسقى، كما نص على ذلك أحمد وغيره، قال عبد اللّه بن  أحمد‏:‏ قرأت على أبي، ثنا يَعلى بن عبيد، ثنا سفيان، عن محمد بن أبي ليلى، عن  الحكم، عن سعيد بن جُبَيْر، عن ابن عباس قال‏:‏ إذا عسر على المرأة ولادتها  فليكتب‏:‏ بسم اللّه لا إله إلا اللّه الحليم الكريم، سبحان اللّه رب العرش العظيم،  الحمد للّه رب العالمين ‏{‏كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَهَا لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إِلَّا  عَشِيَّةً أَوْ ضُحَاهَا‏}‏
> ‏[‏النازعات‏:‏ 46‏]‏، ‏{‏فَاصْبِرْ كَمَا صَبَرَ  أُوْلُوا الْعَزْمِ مِنَ الرُّسُلِ وَلَا تَسْتَعْجِل لَّهُمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ  يَرَوْنَ مَا يُوعَدُونَ لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إِلَّا سَاعَةً مِّن نَّهَارٍ بَلَاغٌ  فَهَلْ يُهْلَكُ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ‏}  ‏
> ‏[‏الأحقاف‏:‏ 35‏]‏‏.‏ قال  أبي‏:‏ ثنا أسود بن عامر بإسناده بمعناه، وقال‏:‏ يكتب في إناء نظيف فيسقى، قال  أبي‏:‏ وزاد فيه وكيع‏:‏ فتسقى وينضح ما دون سرتها، قال عبد الله‏:‏ رأيت أبي يكتب  للمرأة في جَامٍ أو شيء نظيف‏.‏
> وقال أبو عمرو محمد بن أحمد بن حمدان الحِيرى‏:‏ أنا الحسن بن سفيان النَّسَويّ، حدثني عبد اللّه بن أحمد بن شبويه، ثنا علي بن / الحسن بن شَقِيق، ثنا عبد اللّه بن المبارك، عـن سفيان، عـن ابن أبي ليلي، عـن  الحكم، عـن سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس قال‏:‏ إذا عسر على المرأة ولادها فليكتب‏:‏ بسم اللّه لا إله إلا اللّه العلى العظيم لا إله إلا اللّه الحليم الكريم، سبحان  اللّه وتعالى رب العرش العظيم والحمد للّه رب العالمين ‏{‏كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ  يَرَوْنَهَا لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إِلَّا عَشِيَّةً أَوْ ضُحَاهَا‏}‏
> ‏[‏النازعات‏:‏ 46‏]‏ ‏{‏فَاصْبِرْ كَمَا صَبَرَ أُوْلُوا الْعَزْمِ مِنَ الرُّسُلِ وَلَا  تَسْتَعْجِل لَّهُمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَ مَا يُوعَدُونَ لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا  إِلَّا سَاعَةً مِّن نَّهَارٍ بَلَاغٌ فَهَلْ يُهْلَكُ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ  الْفَاسِقُونَ‏}  ‏
> ‏[‏الأحقاف‏:‏ 35‏]‏‏.‏ قال على‏:‏ يكتب في كاغَدَة ‏[‏كاغدة‏:‏ الكاغَدُ‏:‏ القرطاس، مُعَرَّب‏]‏ فيعلق على عضد المرأة،قال على‏:‏ وقد جربناه فلم نر شيئًا أعجب منه، فإذا وضعت تحله  سريعًا، ثم تجعله في خرقة أو تحرقه‏.‏ آخر كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ـ قدس اللّه  روحه، ونَوَّر ضريحه‏.‏


بارك الله فيك أخانا ماجد على هذا النقل النافع، ونحو هذا الكلام متواتر عن أهل العلم؛ ولكن الأخ يريد أن ينتصر لنفسه، ولا يريد الرجوع للحق، وهذه آفة أصابت الكثير، نسأل الله تعالى السلامة والعافية، فهو الآن لا يريد الانتصار للشرع، وإلا فالشرع واضح بَيِّن في هذه المسألة، وإنما هو يريد أن يأخذ فترة ليلتمس أي شيء ينتصر به لنفسه؛ وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## محرز الباجي

بيْنوا لنا حدود علاقة الرْقية بإستخراج الكنوز وعالم الجنّ هناك خلط وفوضى في طرح الموضوع

----------


## المعيصفي

أخي محمد وفقك الله .
أولا : لن أرد على إساءتك الظن لكي لا نفوت الفائدة على القارئ . 
وما وضعي لموضوعي إلا بينة واضحة أني انتصرت للشرع ابتداء .

ثانيا : أرجو منك النقاش بعلم لا بعاطفة وأن ترد على أسئلتي لا أن تتجاهلها ثم ترمي باتهاماتك فحسب .
وعليه : 
ثالثا : أين إجابتك على سؤالي : " هل يجوز نسبة التجربة للشرع ! .
أي أن كل مسلم يخترع طريقة ما ليس فيها كلام شركي ولا طلاسم وينسبها للشرع فيقول الطريقة الشرعية كذا ! ."


رابعا : وأين إجابتك على سؤالي : " أنت تعتبر الطريقة المبتدعة المذكورة رقية ! .فهل رقى الشيخ وحيد بهذه الطريقة الأرض !!! ."
وأضيف هل ورد أن النبي قرأ الرقية على الأرض !!!! .

خامسا : قولك " الرقية علاج بالنسبة للمريض، ولذلك يستحب للمريض أن يتركها؛ لحديث عكاشة بن محصن، وهي عبادة بالنسبة للراقي؛ لحديث من استطاع أن ينفع أخاه فلينفعه " 
السؤال : هل حديث السبعين ألفا فيه كراهة الرقية أم الاسترقاء !!!. 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
 " عرضت علي الأمم ، فجعل النبي والنبيان يمرون معهم الرهط ، والنبي ليس معه أحد ، حتى رفع لي سواد عظيم ، قلت : ما هذا ؟ أمتي هذه ؟ قيل : بل هذا موسى وقومه ، قيل : انظر إلى الأفق ، فإذا سواد يملأ الأفق ، ثم قيل لي : انظر ها هنا وها هنا في آفاق السماء ، فإذا سواد قد ملأ الأفق ، قيل : هذه أمتك ، ويدخل الجنة من هؤلاء سبعون ألفا بغير حساب " ثم دخل ولم يبين لهم ، فأفاض القوم ، وقالوا : نحن الذين آمنا بالله واتبعنا رسوله ، فنحن هم ، أو أولادنا الذين ولدوا في الإسلام ، فإنا ولدنا في الجاهلية ، فبلغ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فخرج ، فقال : " هم الذين لا يسترقون ، ولا يتطيرون ، ولا يكتوون ، وعلى ربهم يتوكلون " فقال عكاشة بن محصن : أمنهم أنا يا رسول الله ؟ قال : " نعم " فقام آخر فقال : أمنهم أنا ؟ قال : " سبقك بها عكاشة "

وهل تعلم الفرق بين الرقية والاسترقاء ؟! .
وما توجيهك لمواظبة النبي رقية نفسه .هل كان النبي يفعل المكروه !!! .
وهذا غيض من فيض .
وسأرد على الطريقة المبتدعة لوحيد بالي في رد مستقل إن شاء الله تعالى .

----------


## المعيصفي

> بيْنوا لنا حدود علاقة الرْقية بإستخراج الكنوز وعالم الجنّ هناك خلط وفوضى في طرح الموضوع


يحلها لك الأخ محمد والأخ وحيد بالي فهما اللذان أسسا هذه العلاقة !!!!! .
وخصوصا وأن الأخ محمد يستدل بكلام العلماء فحبذا لو ذكر لك من من علماء الأمة من المتقدمين قال برقية الأرض !!!

----------


## المعيصفي

قال الأخ وحيد بالي حفظه الله تعالى ووفقه لكل خير : " والذي يحفر يقول بسم الله في كل ضربة !! ." 

قلت : لقد أمرنا النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام بالتسمية عند الطعام لكي لا تأكل الشياطين من طعامنا . 
وحسب اجتهاد وحيد بالي في طريقته الشرعية !!! هل نسمي الله عند كل لقمة !!!!! فإذا كانت خمسون لقمة فنسمي الله خمسين تسمية وهكذا . وهكذا في كل الأمور
أم تكفي تسمية واحدة كما أمر النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام . 
ولا أدري هل هو الشك في أن تسمية واحدة عند البدء في الحفر لا تكفي في الحفظ أم ماذا !!! ما هي الحكمة ! لا أدري !.

ويقول وحيد بالي :  " ويقف اثنان على حافتي الحفرة ! . يقرأ أحدهما آية الكرسي بصوت مرتفع ! والآخر يؤذن بصوت مرتفع !! ."

قلت : أي فوضى وأي لعب عندما يرفع الأذان بصوت مرتفع وبقربه تُقرأ آية الكرسي بصوت مرتفع !!! هل سمعتم أو قرأتم يا طلاب العلم كبيركم وصغيركم أن الرقية ـ  لو افترضنا أنها رقية للأرض !!! ـ تكون من شخصين في مكان واحد أحدهما بقرب الآخر ويرفعان صوتيهما بالقراءة معا !!! إن هذا لشيء عجاب بل هو من الضلالات والبدع المنكرة .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

هو لا يرقي الأرض؛ وإنما يتعامل مع الجن الذي يحمي هذا الكنز، كما يتعامل الراقي بالقرآن مع الجن؛ مثلًا بمثل

----------


## زياني

لو كان هذا الأمر في الرقية ، لكان ما ذكره الأخ محمد صوابا ، لأنه " لا بأس بالرقى ما لم تكن شركا "، 
أما استعمال أمور الرقية هذه لاستخراج الكنوز وبهذه الطريقة فأمر غريب والله أعلم ، ويحتاج إلى دليل ، كما أن حراسة الجن للكنوز يحتاج إلى دليل، ولو صح هذا الأمر لعُدي إلى العاملين في استخراج المناجم والمعادن وآبار البترول .... ونحوها ،
ثم إنه أصوليا :" الأمر ليس للتكرار ، إلا إذا أعيد سببه أو متعلقه مرة أخرى "، والبسملة مرة واحدة يكفي والله أعلم .    
وقد ذكر العلماء مسألة الركاز وجفائن الجاهلية والمعادن وما يتعلق بذلك من فقه وأحكام ولا أعلمهم ذكروا هذه الطريقة والله أعلم، والأمر يحتاج إلى دليل . 
نعم هناك بعض الكتب المنسوبة للسيوطي وغيره ممن تورد بعض الأوراد لأجل الغرس والكنز لكنها مليئة بالسحر ولا أراها تصح عنهم والله أعلم ، فمن كان عنده علم فليُفدنا به .

----------


## المعيصفي

أخي الكريم محمد .
أما عدم إجابتك على جل أسئلتي فهو تأويل ما قلتُه لك آنفا : " وسنعلم إن شاء الله تعالى من الذي لا علم عنده ! "
لذلك فأني لن أوجه لك أسئلة بعد الآن لكي لا أكون مع الشيطان عليك فتستمر بقولك على الله بغير علم ! . 
أما عن أن الكنوز يحرسها الجن فإن القائل بهذا إما جاهل آثم متكلم بغير علم .
أو أنه من الكهان الذين يدعون علم الغيب مما لا يعرفه غيرهم من المسلمين .
وإحسانا بالظن بأخوي وحيد بالي ومحمد طه فإنهما إنما تكلما بغير علم .
والله أعلم .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

قيل لأحد السلف: نتعلم العلم لنجادل به؟ قال: لا تعلمه لتبلغه، فلن ندخل في جدال، وإغلاق هذا الموضوع أفضل؛ لأن الباب واحد، وأنت تريد الجدال

----------


## المعيصفي

> قيل لأحد السلف: نتعلم العلم لنجادل به؟ قال: لا تعلمه لتبلغه، فلن ندخل في جدال، وإغلاق هذا الموضوع أفضل؛ لأن الباب واحد، وأنت تريد الجدال


أهذا ما تحسنه ؟!

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> أهذا ما تحسنه ؟!


نعم؛ أنا أحسن ترك الجدال جيدًا

----------


## المعيصفي

بل أنت تحسن الجدال ولا غير ! .
والدليل أنك ترد سريعا على الحوار الآن بينما عندما ناقشتك على مغالطاتك وشطحاتك العلمية أحسنت الصمت حينها ! .

----------


## أفقر الخلق إلى الله

> قيل لأحد السلف: نتعلم العلم لنجادل به؟ قال: لا تعلمه لتبلغه، فلن ندخل في جدال، وإغلاق هذا الموضوع أفضل؛ لأن الباب واحد، وأنت تريد الجدال


أحسنت بارك الله فيك

----------

